# side sitting?



## jaded (Oct 5, 2012)

my 8 mo old apbt has been sitting on her hips since i got her i was told originally that it was a puppy thing but now i'm starting to wonder. she does it so much she is losing hair on her tail and the sides of her legs i think. I have a vet appointment today for it but i was wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

some dogs just dont like to sit on their butts, I have one who refuses to put his nuts on the ground and will sit on his hip or even with his back legs kicked out like a frog. You can get the vet to check it out , maybe xray, there could be some hip issues { not uncommon in this breed}. but if it all comes back good he probably just likes to sit that way.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

My male bully sits like that all the time lol and he's perfectly healthy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I call it the "fatt kid" sit. Ecko sits like a fat kid all the time.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> I call it the "fatt kid" sit. Ecko sits like a fat kid all the time.


Lol too funny!

Cain sits in his side occasionally and I know many other dogs who do also that are perfectly healthy. But as stated you can have your vet check.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

